
Ask HN: Where to find real life machine learning problems to solve - mithunmanohar1
Any business &#x2F; personal problems or frustrations you face or people you know face in their daily life that you think can be solved with ML. Can be specific to the industry you are in.
======
mtmail
There's a German startup doing inventory projections for bakeries. Team of two
data scientists, they just got funding. Basically bakeries already collect
data on unsold products, lots seasonal, on paper. The startup tries to predict
future sales on a per-branch level if I understand correctly.

------
edimaudo
Here are a few

\- How to sort industrial trash using computer vision

\- Better voice interaction with better context

\- Better forecasting algorithms

\- How to find missing objects example an airplane in the pacific ocean

